

A Patent Is Worth Having, Right? Well, Maybe Not - nickb
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/15/business/yourmoney/15proto.html/partner/rssnyt?_r=1&oref=slogin

======
rchambers
excellent article on patents and the need for change in the process

